
From Theory to Systems: A Grounded Approach to Programming Language Education - furcyd
https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.06750
======
wcrichton
Hi, author of the paper here, happy to answer any questions.

~~~
primitivesuave
This is a great trend I'm seeing in college-level CS education, where
(generally younger) people are bringing real-world ideas into the classroom
and presenting them by their underlying theory - this will certainly be useful
knowledge for your students and I thank you for doing so!

~~~
wcrichton
Thanks for the kind words!

------
tindleaj
Awesome for the author to post course material online! The use of Rust and
Webassembly seem really interesting. Definitely something I'll check out.

------
aouk
This can be helpful and interesting for the ones who are interested in this
stuff. I think that it is part of what the author want to achieve, correct me
if i am wrong, thank you.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18638290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18638290)

------
765785
I am interested in this sort of work. Where in industry can you get hired for
this sort of stuff?

